# Oh my aching ........



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday I did a marathon activity of pulling all the stall mats out of the horse's cover and wheeling cartloads of redwood bark in, then dragging the mats back to help keep it above flood level in the rain expected last night. 
I used to be able to do that sort of thing and recover overnight but no longer.
Normally I try to spread things out more but that is a job that needs to be done in one day.
So off I hobble to see if that idiot horse dragged the carefully placed mats all over. And I have to pull them back again. I'm too old for this.........

Sorry -whine, whine, snivel, snivel.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

She kept dry, she only pulled around the decoy mat. And I did work out of the stiffness. And gave myself a lazy day (only doing minimum chores.)


----------

